# How concealed is concealed?



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

I understand CC, but what if an imprint shows, or your shirt rides up, or whatever? Are there laws or regulations about this?

I did a search and found nothing helpful.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It depends.

Florida for instance prohibits open carry outside of certain circumstances. Most states do not. And many states allow open carry without a permit with varying circumstances.

Typically speaking "printing" is not illegal, nor is accidental exposure.

In places where open carry is legal, it is obviously a non issue, legally speaking.

In places where open carry is NOT legal, if permitted for concealed carry and exposure is accidental, most likely you'd just he told to be more careful and be along your way.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Laws vary. Before OC was allowed, "A reasonable effort to cover" was the going verbiage. If it peeked out, just cover it back up. I'm not aware of anyone being charged for exposing in Texas. It could have happened, I'm just not aware. 
Printing is a sticky subject. In many cases you could wear a skin tight T shirt and 98% of folks wouldn't notice a print. Of the ones that did 1.98% of the remaining would probably be carrying as well. "Reasonable Effort" is used a lot, or was here.
Your state carry laws should have this covered.


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

This is an open carry state. I have looked at the laws but haven't seen anything that addresses this.

Thank you!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Depending on where you are some local authorities who are anti gun will attempt to charge with going to the terror of the public, places like Chapel Hill N.C. Dress to conceal if you are legal to carry concealed.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

you're in an open carry state. Be Prudent even though it's legal.
I'm in Florida, a NON open carry state, this holster you'll most likely not get harassed,,,,but it looks open carry to me, lol.
This type of holster may be in the category of a Fannie pack, woman's purse. While the next pic is totally covered as well. But you'll most likely get called on it. 
I personally think there's many grey areas that exist when carrying concealed or open.
Prudent judgement is always necessary IMO.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Dress to conceal if you are legal to carry concealed.


Just carry what you can use effectively and keep concealed. Easy to say, but guns that are easily hidden aren't the easiest to shoot accurately.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> Just carry what you can use effectively and keep concealed. Easy to say, but guns that are easily hidden aren't the easiest to shoot accurately.


Yep, and those who come to places like this to tell all about the cutesy little gun they got their wife/GF that has never handled a firearm before drive me batty.
Do you hate your wife/GF?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Do you hate your wife/GF?


My go to for her is a tuned up 10/22


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> My go to for her is a tuned up 10/22


LostWife carries a XDM in fowdy. The short version holds 12+1, the FS version holds 16+1. It is a hand full and she shoots it well. I finally got her to stop trying to steal my G23 on the way out the door.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I let mine pick out het own. That saves me a bunch of money


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's not a problem or an issue in my state; Virginia. Open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm whereas concealing is the exception and requires a permit. So printing or an accidently exposure of your arm is not going to be a problem.


----------

